# Navionics Gold



## Yupii (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage zum Speicher der Karten:
Lassen sich die Daten bei einem Plotterwechsel von einer Micro-SD-Karte auf eine SD-Karte kopieren oder muss ich mir dann eine neue Speicherkarte kaufen?


----------



## Sockeye (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Navionics Gold*

Karten auf SD (micro SD) lassen sich in den seltensten Fällen kopieren, da die Karte an die interne Seriennummer der SD-Karte gebunden ist.

Aber da du von Micro-SD auf SD Normalformat gehst, kann eine MicroSD -> SD Adapterkarte funktionieren. (sie ändert ja nichts an der SN der Micro SD)

VG
Sockeye


----------



## Yupii (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Navionics Gold*

Danke Dir,
hätte ich aber auch selbst drauf kommen können:q. An den Adapter habe ich gar nicht gedacht. Dann gibbet auch keine Probleme.


----------



## Hecht26 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Navionics Gold*



Sockeye schrieb:


> Karten auf SD (micro SD) lassen sich in den seltensten Fällen kopieren, da die Karte an die interne Seriennummer der SD-Karte gebunden ist.
> 
> Aber da du von Micro-SD auf SD Normalformat gehst, kann eine MicroSD -> SD Adapterkarte funktionieren. (sie ändert ja nichts an der SN der Micro SD)
> 
> ...


Was kann man denn machen wenn ich also umgekehrt von SD auf Micro SD-Karte gehen muss (zu Lowrance Endura z.B.)?

Gruss
Hech26


----------

